# Please help UPDATE



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Please help! I was just given this fellow from a neighbor who didn't want him. He is in bad shape and freezing cold water. He has been overfed, fin rot and popeye. I have a new 3.5 gallon tank with heater and filter coming for him today. I have prime, Stability and slime coat. In the meantime I have added a heater to his bowl and some Prime. How can I help this poor guy out?


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi!
If you can, to the best of your ability go ahead and fill in the answers to this form








*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com





You'll want to gradually increase the temperature of his water.

Whether he's been overfed he does appear to be bloated, poor guy. See if he'll flare at a mirror now and then - this often helps promote pooping. If he isn't pooping, for constipation you can feed a tiny piece of cooked, shelled pea - the size of the head of a pin. However, frozen Daphnia or flaring are better alternatives. 

High quality food brands to consider when things are better would be New Life Spectrum, Fluval Bug Bites, Omega One. or this brand; It has no fillers and Betta love it; Grain Free Bug (Black Soldier Fly) Formula (This is the only place you can buy it as they have it made).


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Mbpoppy said:


> Hi!
> If you can, to the best of your ability go ahead and fill in the answers to this form
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I have big bites but I am going to fast him for a couple of days. The temp has gradually raised now to the safe zone. I am working on getting his new home set up. What would you recommend for his eye?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

BrittianyM said:


> Thank you! I have big bites but I am going to fast him for a couple of days. The temp has gradually raised now to the safe zone. I am working on getting his new home set up. What would you recommend for his eye?


Is it just one eye or both? If you can answer any of the questions on the form that would be helpful. I understand you just got him but whatever you can give us would help.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Mbpoppy said:


> Hi!
> If you can, to the best of your ability go ahead and fill in the answers to this form
> 
> 
> ...


Good news at least is he isn't pine coning.










BettaloverSara said:


> Is it just one eye or both? If you can answer any of the questions on the form that would be helpful. I understand you just got him but whatever you can give us would help.



I believe it is just the one eye.

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? I think the bowl is half a gallon. 
Does it have a filter? No
Does it have a heater? It didn't but does now. 
What temperature is your tank? 76 degrees and slowly climbing. 
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? No

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? Not sure what they used. 
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets
Freeze-dried? Not sure.
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Not sure how often they fed him but this morning when they dropped him off, he had 10 or so pellets floating on top of the water in his bowl.

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Not sure
What percentage of water did you change? Not sure
What is the source of your water? Not sure
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Not sure
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? Not sure

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia:
Nitrite: not sure, I ran out of test strips and haven't had time to check with the master kit. I did put some Prime in his bowl though.
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? Right when I got him.
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? Not sure
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? Not sure
Is your Betta still eating? Not sure
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? Added a heater and did some Prime and Slime Coat.
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? Not sure
How long have you owned your Betta? 4 hours
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? Yes


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Unilateral popeye is usually indication of an injury. You could give him an Epsom salt dip for the bloat and Popeye but I would almost be more inclined to just see how he heals in his new home. Do you have any Indian almond leaf?


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> Unilateral popeye is usually indication of an injury. You could give him an Epsom salt dip for the bloat and Popeye but I would almost be more inclined to just see how he heals in his new home. Do you have any Indian almond leaf?


I do! I will put on in his bowl and tank. Never done a Epsom salt dip before. Hopefully the new home will be exactly what he needs to recover. Thank you!


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

You're familiar with how to cycle that new tank? Bless your heart for stepping up for this darling boi 🐟🙏💖


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

BrittianyM said:


> I do! I will put on in his bowl and tank. Never done a Epsom salt dip before. Hopefully the new home will be exactly what he needs to recover. Thank you!


I have a boy that tried to dig himself under some driftwood a few months back and his eye looked very similar. I made him a IAL tea and kept his tank very clean, he had trouble seeing for a week or so but he’s fine now. If you need instructions for the salt dip I’d be happy to post them but if it were mine I would see how he does with better quality of care first.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

He also looks like he might have fin rot so keep an eye on that. If his fins recede even more you may need to try something more than IAL.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Mbpoppy said:


> You're familiar with how to cycle that new tank? Bless your heart for stepping up for this darling boi 🐟🙏💖


I do! I have Stability and Prime. ❤


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Mbpoppy said:


> You're familiar with how to cycle that new tank? Bless your heart for stepping up for this darling boi 🐟🙏💖


I forgot, I will also tank media from my cycled tanks.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> He also looks like he might have fin rot so keep an eye on that. If his fins recede even more you may need to try something more than IAL.


Thank you for all your help. What else can I do for the fin rot?


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Here is Blue Thunder's, that was always him name, new home. I know it's only 3.5 gallons but ita so much better than the bowl he has been living in. He will have heat, filter and a moss ball. I put a filter cartridge from a cycled 10 gallon tank in here along with API Quick Start. Hoping to get him in here on Sunday. At least he is in a heated bowl now instead of a cold bowl and I did a 50% water change and added some prime. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

BrittianyM said:


> Hang in there buddy.


💙


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

nice set up I have a three gal next to me right now


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

BrittianyM said:


> Thank you for all your help. What else can I do for the fin rot?


You can get medications in the states. I cannot give any opinion on how well they do or don’t work as I have never used them but I have heard good things about API fin and body cure. You could start with a round of aquarium salt but honestly if it were my fish I’d wait a week and see how he does. Take some photos so you can see if the rot progresses. 
Give him a day or two and if the eye and the bloat don’t seem to be going down I would do an Epsom salt dip. Add 1 tablespoon per gallon of treated, temperature matched water. Let it dissolve before you put him in. Leave him in there for no more than 15 mins or until he looks stressed. Return him to the tank but do not pour the salt water into the tank.
I’d wait a day or two to see how he does on his own. But some others may feel differently. If the other eye pops he may have an infection.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> You can get medications in the states. I cannot give any opinion on how well they do or don’t work as I have never used them but I have heard good things about API fin and body cure. You could start with a round of aquarium salt but honestly if it were my fish I’d wait a week and see how he does. Take some photos so you can see if the rot progresses.
> Give him a day or two and if the eye and the bloat don’t seem to be going down I would do an Epsom salt dip. Add 1 tablespoon per gallon of treated, temperature matched water. Let it dissolve before you put him in. Leave him in there for no more than 15 mins or until he looks stressed. Return him to the tank but do not pour the salt water into the tank.
> I’d wait a day or two to see how he does on his own. But some others may feel differently. If the other eye pops he may have an infection.


Thank you so much! I will give him some time before doing anything medical to him. Hopefully the new home with all the luxuries will make a huge difference.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> nice set up I have a three gal next to me right now


Thank you! ❤


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

BrittianyM said:


> Thank you for all your help. What else can I do for the fin rot?


Fish Biotic ANYTHING can use it fishbiotic - Google Search


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> Fish Biotic ANYTHING can use it fishbiotic - Google Search


Thank you!


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

BrittianyM said:


> Thank you! ❤


never be embarrassed to have a nano tank its better than a bowl


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

First, until you are sure he has fin rot it could do more harm than good to use anything other than as advised by BettaloverSara: Clean water and IAL.

Second, are you sure he's not a Crowntail hybrid? Did you see him when they got him? If not, can you send them a photo of a CT and ask if his fins had those rays (I often say "points" to non-Betta people). For the last year hybrids have been gaining popularity for some reason; especially on eBay where one person was selling a lot of them.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

he actually does look like a hybrid but with the unwanted tail


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> First, until you are sure he has fin rot it could do more harm than good to use anything other than as advised by BettaloverSara: Clean water and IAL.
> 
> Second, are you sure he's not a Crowntail hybrid? Did you see him when they got him? If not, can you send them a photo of a CT and ask if his fins had those rays (I often say "points" to non-Betta people). For the last year hybrids have been gaining popularity for some reason; especially on eBay where one person was selling a lot of them.


Thank you! I am not going to be treating him with anything other than clean water and IAL.

I was thinking he kind of looks like a crowntail. I don't really know the neighbors that gave him to me. They just posted in the neighborhood FB group trying to rehome their fish. No idea he was this bad but I wanted to at least give him a much better final days if that is what he has left. Hoping for much longer than that obviously.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> he actually does look like a hybrid but with the unwanted tail


Never seen a hybrid before. I will have to look it up. 🙂


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi! Here is Blue Thunder today. He is not pine coning thank god. His poor eye and he is still very bloated. Currently fasting still.


I really want to get him in his new tank to better his situation but not sure how long it should take before it is relatively safe for him. It's been up and running for over 24 hours. I had added API Quick Start and Prime. The filter from my fully cycled 10 gallon tank has been in this new one for 24 hours.


He is still sitting in a heated bowl that I change 50% of the water everyday and add Prime to. He also has an IAL in there as well. I just don't want him in there longer than he needs to be.


Fyi, I was given him like this from a neighbor yesterday. Please see previous post for any catch up. 🙂


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

test your water to be sure


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> test your water to be sure


I will do that. Will check it with my master test kit. What should I be looking for at this stage?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

You can put him in at any time. It is perfectly safe to cycle the tank with him inside as long as you are keeping it clean. Follow this tutorial and you will be fine.








CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial


Change half the water when either ammonia or nitrite approach 0.50ppm (alternately, 25% at 0.25ppm), or weekly, whichever comes first. Add Seachem Prime at 2-drops per gallon of tank size every day until cycled. That’s all you have to do. You can stop reading now. But there’s a lot of...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

BrittianyM said:


> I will do that. Will check it with my master test kit. What should I be looking for at this stage?


make sure it safe 0 ammonia 0 nitrate


----------



## graciee (Feb 2, 2021)

0 nitrite too, nitrates can be anything less than 20


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

graciee said:


> 0 nitrite too, nitrates can be anything less than 20


Here is what I just got! That was super fast for Nitrates to show up. So excited. I will check it again tomorrow.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I would do a 25% water change because he’s a little extra sensitive at the moment. The tank you took the media from must have a good strong cycle ☺


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> I would do a 25% water change because he’s a little extra sensitive at the moment.


He is not in there, would I still need to do a partial water change?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

BrittianyM said:


> He is not in there, would I still need to do a partial water change?


Oh sorry I thought you were getting ready to put him in. If you’re not putting him in you could wait till they come up a little higher.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

My personal opinion is since he is used to the bowl he should stay in the bowl for at least another week. He's been through enough changes over the last day or so and needs time to settle in to a clean environment. It won't hurt.

You could actually start treating with plain Epsom Salt in his bowl. It is 1.5 teaspoons per gallon. I tend to be conservative so I'd add .50 teaspoons per half gallon. As ES doesn't dissolve, you only replace what you remove. He can be in the mix 24/7.

He will most likely be fine in the 3.5 but don't tear down the bowl until you are sure.

Thank you for taking him.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> Oh sorry I thought you were getting ready to put him in. If you’re not putting him in you could wait till they come up a little higher.


No worries! Thank you! Also, I did take that dirty filter that used for my cycled media out of the new tank. Will that affect my cycle that I have going on the new tank? I am hoping those parameters I just got aren't just from that filter. Hope all that makes sense.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> My personal opinion is since he is used to the bowl he should stay in the bowl for at least another week. He's been through enough changes over the last day or so and needs time to settle in to a clean environment. It won't hurt.
> 
> You could actually start treating with plain Epsom Salt in his bowl. It is 1.5 teaspoons per gallon. I tend to be conservative so I'd add .50 teaspoons per half gallon. As ES doesn't dissolve, you only replace what you remove. He can be in the mix 24/7.
> 
> ...


Thank you! That's a good idea to leave his bowl up for a while after. I will do that.

Is the Epsom Salt just the normal kind that people use or do I need some special aquarium kind? I have aquarium salt. That's not the same thing, correct? This is for his bloating and/or his eye? Sorry for all the questions. I really appreciate all the help that fellow fishy parents are giving me.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The way I learned to differentiate is Aquarium Salt is for external treatments; Epsom Salts for internal. And ES acts as a diuretic. Plain, unscented ES for human use is what to use.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The way I learned to differentiate is Aquarium Salt is for external treatments; Epsom Salts for internal. And ES acts as a diuretic. Plain, unscented ES for human use is what to use.


Great, thank you so much!


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi all! Blue Thunder is doing well today. More active. Still swollen even after fasting him about 2 days. I went and got some frozen Daphnia from my LFS and going to try that while he is still in his bowl. Hoping to have him in his new tank tomorrow. Will test the water again in his new tank today. Did another 50% water change on his bowl and added some more Prime.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

BrittianyM said:


> Hi all! Blue Thunder is doing well today. More active. Still swollen even after fasting him about 2 days. I went and got some frozen Daphnia from my LFS and going to try that while he is still in his bowl. Hoping to have him in his new tank tomorrow. Will test the water again in his new tank today. Did another 50% water change on his bowl and added some more Prime.


Also, I did find out his previous owners had him for about 14 months. That helps know his age a little better.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

BrittianyM said:


> Will that affect my cycle that I have going on the new tank? I am hoping those parameters I just got aren't just from that filter. Hope all that makes sense.


As you did, just keep testing the water, that's the best way to see what's happening in the tank environment


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Mbpoppy said:


> As you did, just keep testing the water, that's the best way to see what's happening in the tank environment


I have 0 everything now in his new tank. I am scared that the reading i got last night was false and only from the media being in there.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

You're likely fine, but yeah, just test again to be sure 👍


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi there! I read through everything and it looks like you are doing a great job  Personally, I would do conservative treatment for around a week (Epsom salt, IAL, water changes every other day, fasting etc.) and then you can switch to a medication if that doesn't help. My go to antibiotic is EM Erythromycin, which is like the Tylenol in the fish world. Safe to use alongside most other meds and cures most bacterial infections

@BettaloverSara I know you mentioned you weren't familiar with most US meds so things like EM Erythromycin, Furan-2, Fin and Body Cure, Maracyn 1 and 2, and Esha 2000 (UK) are all good broad spectrum meds that can be used for basic bacterial infections such as fin rot, popeye, swim bladder, etc. and Kanaplex is a strong antibiotic for things such as dropsy and columnaris


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hi there! I read through everything and it looks like you are doing a great job  Personally, I would do conservative treatment for around a week (Epsom salt, IAL, water changes every other day, fasting etc.) and then you can switch to a medication if that doesn't help. My go to antibiotic is EM Erythromycin, which is like the Tylenol in the fish world. Safe to use alongside most other meds and cures most bacterial infections
> 
> @BettaloverSara I know you mentioned you weren't familiar with most US meds so things like EM Erythromycin, Furan-2, Fin and Body Cure, Maracyn 1 and 2, and Esha 2000 (UK) are all good broad spectrum meds that can be used for basic bacterial infections such as fin rot, popeye, swim bladder, etc. and Kanaplex is a strong antibiotic for things such as dropsy and columnaris


Thank you! I am so scared to do an Epsom Salt bath. I have never done one and really don't want to do it wrong.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

You'll be fine, just follow @RussellTheShihTzu 's directions  👍


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Today's update!

Blue Thunder is still doing well. He still has strength despite his condition. He is still swollen. Dont think he ate any of the frozen Daphnia I had thawed out and put in his bowl yesterday. I also don't think he ate the one small pellet I put in his bowl this morning so I am keeping an eye on that.

He is now in his new tank though! He has been in there for about in hour now and is doing well. I took a good hour to acclimate him to make sure he would not experience any shock. Those plants in his bowl were so horribly hard. No wonder his fins and eye look so bad. He doesn't have to worry about that anymore though. He has a super soft silk plant in his new tank. He probably has never seen a moss ball before. He swam right over to it and kissed it.❤

Please just say a prayer for his full recovery for me please.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

You are doing a great job! I would maybe try the epsom salt dip if the bloating isn't getting any better.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> You are doing a great job! I would maybe try the epsom salt dip if the bloating isn't getting any better.


Thank you so much! I really love him and want so badly for him to have a happy healthy rest of his life. ❤


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

I have ordered some pure Epsom Salt and it should be here Thursday. Want to give him more time to settle in his new home.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

@KekeTheBettaDoc thanks for the med info!


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

BrittianyM said:


> He swam right over to it and kissed it.❤


Awww, baby boi, all good thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Today's update:

Blue Thunder is still doing ok. He still isn't eating and that is starting to worry me. He is still bloated so maybe that's why. Waiting for my Epsom Salt to come.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

BrittianyM said:


> Today's update:
> 
> Blue Thunder is still doing ok. He still isn't eating and that is starting to worry me. He is still bloated so maybe that's why. Waiting for my Epsom Salt to come.


He could just be adjusting to his new environment, give him some time.


----------



## aholley (Jan 14, 2021)

BrittianyM said:


> Please help! I was just given this fellow from a neighbor who didn't want him. He is in bad shape and freezing cold water. He has been overfed, fin rot and popeye. I have a new 3.5 gallon tank with heater and filter coming for him today. I have prime, Stability and slime coat. In the meantime I have added a heater to his bowl and some Prime. How can I help this poor guy out?
> 
> View attachment 1027241
> View attachment 1027242
> View attachment 1027243


Best thing to do is keep the tank clean. If he's bloated feed it dahpnia and fast him. If that doesn't work do salt bath. For popeye you can just do the treatment and for fin rot you can use a variety of things. For me I use API Stress coat+ and double the dose along with Stress Zyme+ and it works very well


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

If you have IAL stress coat is redundant and it will not get rid of fin rot.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Today's update:

He is more active today. Still not eating but appears his fins look a little better. He will be getting a Epsom Salt dip tonight so please say a prayer.

Top: before in bowl
Bottom: today


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

🙏🐟


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't think he can see very well to find the food. How can I help him with that. He is also still scared.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

hope he gets better pretty fellow he is


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

BrittianyM said:


> I don't think he can see very well to find the food. How can I help him with that. He is also still scared.


get him on one area of the tank before feeding and put food in his eye sight


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Can you maybe get some sinking pellets or make your floating food sink (carefully, so he isn't scared by that)? He might see a pellet that's falling more easily - I had one boy who initially was able to handle that, and then he caught on to surface/floating pellets.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Well I did his first Epsom Salt dip tonight for 10 mins and then in the revive bowl for 5 mins. I was to scared to go longer and I was scared the whole time. He did well and even swam over and laid in my hand during bowl movements. He has been back in his tank recovering now for about an 1.5 hours. Hope this will help him some. Pray he eats tomorrow. ❤
















Pictures of Blue Thunder in his Epsom Salt Dip.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

get him some fish biotic it treats pop eye fin rot exc.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

oh that poor eye. Just keep up the good work, I still feel like he will turn around with just good clean water and the occasional dip.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> get him some fish biotic it treats pop eye fin rot exc.


I have some Maracyn coming today.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> oh that poor eye. Just keep up the good work, I still feel like he will turn around with just good clean water and the occasional dip.


I know, his eye is so big. Looks so painful. How often should I do the dip?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

You could do one a day if you don’t think it stresses him too much. He’s had pretty shoddy care for a while so it may take a little while for him to recover. You’re doing great. If it were mine I’d hold off on meds but that’s just my opinion.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> You could do one a day if you don’t think it stresses him too much. He’s had pretty shoddy care for a while so it may take a little while for him to recover. You’re doing great. If it were mine I’d hold off on meds but that’s just my opinion.


Thank you! I will hold off for a little longer. I have it coming so I have it on hand. He did really well in the Epsom Salt dip. I am still trying to help him eat. I have tried pellets, bug bites and frozen Daphnia. He has tried a few times to eat. He will miss and not try again.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Would a food ring help him, I wonder? You could use a shower curtain ring, a couple of plastic straws bent into a roundish shape, or there are other types available for purchase.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

BrittianyM said:


> I have some Maracyn coming today.


that will work


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Ok, so he finally took a bug bite in his mouth. Chewed it twice and then spit out. Do you think he could have eaten any of that?


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

BrittianyM said:


> Do you think he could have eaten any of that?


As I understand it, yes - they have little teeth that scrape off food even as they're spitting it back out, and since he chewed he'll have gotten even more


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

BrittianyM said:


> I do! I will put on in his bowl and tank. Never done a Epsom salt dip before. Hopefully the new home will be exactly what he needs to recover. Thank you!


Hi! I use a product called Kordon’s Fish Protector which is completely safe to help with regrowth of fins and it actually works well for fish stress too. Here is the link if you want to read up on it. It definitely helps speed up healing and I know it works with fin rot too. I find this with the IAL tea help tremendously. 
Here’s the link 




__





Fish Protector™ | Kordon






www.kordon.com


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

YogisMom said:


> Hi! I use a product called Kordon’s Fish Protector which is completely safe to help with regrowth of fins and it actually works well for fish stress too. Here is the link if you want to read up on it. It definitely helps speed up healing and I know it works with fin rot too. I find this with the IAL tea help tremendously.
> Here’s the link
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

He is still not eating. It's now been 7 days since he ate. What do I do? I have tried bug bites, pellets and Daphnia.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

BrittianyM said:


> He is still not eating. It's now been 7 days since he ate. What do I do? I have tried bug bites, pellets and Daphnia.


He actually just ate one pellet. Do you think that will give him some more time? So worried.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

BrittianyM said:


> Do you think that will give him some more time?


Yes, --and this is an amazing thing--good for him! Hang in there, you and he are doing great!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

BrittianyM said:


> He actually just ate one pellet. Do you think that will give him some more time? So worried.


Yes! Are you sure he’s not picking at food when you aren’t looking?


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> Yes! Are you sure he’s not picking at food when you aren’t looking?


I am only b/c I try not to leave it in there to stop from dirtying his water. Some bug bites have sank so he might be eating those when I am not looking. He is still so shy. I know he has trouble seeing the food.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Mbpoppy said:


> Yes, --and this is an amazing thing--good for him! Hang in there, you and he are doing great!


Thank you! ❤


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Any updates? Have the meds came in? Sending prayers your way.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Any updates? Have the meds came in? Sending prayers your way.


Hi! Yes plenty of updates.  He had his first Epsom Salt dip on Wednesday night and did great. He chewed a little bug bite yesterday and ate one pellet today. He still is having trouble seeing his food to find it. Maracyn did come yesterday but I haven't used it yet. He is looking a little better fin wise with the water changes and IAL. Thank you for the prayers, we can always use them.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Blue Thunder just ate a bug bite! He is still having trouble finding the food and catching it but he ate a pellet yesterday and a bug bite today. Hopefully this will buy him some more time. Should I do another Epsom Salt bath tomorrow?


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes, they seem to be working! I am so happy for you


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Yes, they seem to be working! I am so happy for you


Thank you! He just ate another bug bite tonight. He tried to eat a pellet this morning but spit it out. He might just only like bug bites and doesn't have a big appetite. 🙂

I will try another salt bath tomorrow night. He has only had one so far.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Today's update:

He is eating now! He ate two bug bites today! Doesn't like the pellets but likes the bug bites.

He also had his 2nd Epsom Salt dip tonight for 10 mins. Blue Thunder did great and is such a strong guy. He is so impressive. Proud fish momma.

Pics of his Epsom Salt Dip tonight. ❤


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

I am at a loss what to do. He is physically doing better but still really can't see to find his food. He misses a lot and it's a huge struggle to feed him. When he misses he doesn't try again. He last ate one bug bite yesterday morning. He has tried to eat last night and today but can't seem to catch it. Help!


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

BrittianyM said:


> I am at a loss what to do. He is physically doing better but still really can't see to find his food. He misses a lot and it's a huge struggle to feed him. When he misses he doesn't try again. He last ate one bug bite yesterday morning. He has tried to eat last night and today but can't seem to catch it. Help!


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Aries&Gucci said:


> Fish Biotic ANYTHING can use it fishbiotic - Google Search


Antibiotics are not always the answer and when can be avoided should.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

BrittianyM said:


> Check to see if he has gone blind by trying to flare him, if he is blind, your procedure needs to change drastically. If he is fully blind Id reccoment an empty tank with no decor, so he doesn't bump into things, he wont be able to tell the difference. This is a good video to watch as It has care tips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

He won't flare. He seems to see me and things in his tank though. Its almost like his vision is blurred due to his eye or has depth perception issues. He ate twice yesterday and once today so far. It is definitely a struggle to feed him but I will not give up on him. The Epsom Salt baths have not seemed to help him. I haven't done any antibiotics. He has clean heated water with IAL. He seems happy.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

BrittianyM said:


> He won't flare. He seems to see me and things in his tank though. Its almost like his vision is blurred due to his eye or has depth perception issues. He ate twice yesterday and once today so far. It is definitely a struggle to feed him but I will not give up on him. The Epsom Salt baths have not seemed to help him. I haven't done any antibiotics. He has clean heated water with IAL. He seems happy.


His vision seems to be going out or impaired for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

At this point I would consider switching to antibiotics such as EM Erythromycin.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

I feel like we finally have his feedings under control. He ate two bug bites this morning. First full meal he has eaten since I have had him. He ate twice yesterday also. He can only catch bug bites as they sink. Anything floating on the water surface he misses. He is still doing really well and I am glad I was never willing to give up on him. 💙


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I‘m so glad to read this although I couldn‘t be of any help and just following your journey with him.
Did his eye seem to have physically improved? Are you planning to try Erythromycin?


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Feanor said:


> I‘m so glad to read this although I couldn‘t be of any help and just following your journey with him.
> Did his eye seem to have physically improved? Are you planning to try Erythromycin?


Thank you! His eye doesn't show any signs of improvement that I can tell. I want to use the Erythromycin but I don't have a spare tank to use as a hospital tank and I have no clue what I am doing with medication like that.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

BrittianyM said:


> Thank you! His eye doesn't show any signs of improvement that I can tell. I want to use the Erythromycin but I don't have a spare tank to use as a hospital tank and I have no clue what I am doing with medication like that.


Yeah, don't use the tank he is in now. Just get like a small food safe container for meds, Id say 1 gallon bare minimum, dechlorinated water and just treat him, that's my method.


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

aidan_1549 said:


> Yeah, don't use the tank he is in now. Just get like a small food safe container for meds, Id say 1 gallon bare minimum, dechlorinated water and just treat him, that's my method.


How long should I treat him for using this method? Would it be like i do with the Epsom Salt bath where I leave him in there for a certain amount of time?


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

BrittianyM said:


> How long should I treat him for using this method? Would it be like i do with the Epsom Salt bath where I leave him in there for a certain amount of time?


No, just make sure he has a heater in there, and follow the directions on your medication.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Actually, the medication is supposed to be used for 10 gals so no need for a small container. If it is under 5 gals I would use a 5 gal sterilite bin as a QT tank and then use a 1/2 dose


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Happy update! We got the feeding down! He is eating just fine now with catching the sinking bug bites and loving every bite. I have him eating two bug bites in the morning and one in the evening. 💙

I have decided that I am just going to continue his current treatment of 50% water changes every other day and IAL. He seems really happy and I just want to let him live out what ever time he has left in this happiness and peace. He is doing really well and I just don't want to risk it not really knowing how to use medication and cause him more stress.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

I am so glad to hear that he is eating well. He seems to have a great personality. I understand that treating with meds when you have never done it before can be stressful, for you and the fish. I would say it is likely he can live a happy life, if you keep parameters clean, and continue feeding. We would all love updates on your little guy! You can continue them here or start a log in the betta logs sub forum. I wish you and your little guy the best, Happy Fish Keeping!


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Just love his little face. He is the sweetest fish for sure. We have a special relationship developing. 💙


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Looking good! You have done such a great job 👏


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> Looking good! You have done such a great job 👏


Thank you! ❤


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

Blue Thunder is doing great! Eating like a champ and living his best life. He has a snail friend now. 💙

Please ignore the dirty moss ball. It was food and has been cleaned.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Love that he's doing better!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I just love seeing stuff like this. Good for you!


----------



## BrittianyM (Jan 26, 2021)

It was a month ago today that Blue Thunder came into our family. Can not say enough about how he has become my favorite fish friend. Shhhhh, don't tell me other 4. ❤ 

He has a great personality and loves to come see me. Also a big boy! He is one hell of a fighter and pulled through. I am a proud fish mommy right now. 

Top picture is when he first got rescued and bottom is last night. Looks like his fins are starting to grow back. ❤


----------

